
Chinese Search Company Baidu Built a Giant Artificial-Intelligence Supercomputer - jonbaer
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/537436/baidus-artificial-intelligence-supercomputer-beats-google-at-image-recognition/
======
kaptain
The tragedy here is that the political climate of China will hamstring the
usefulness of this achievement. Baidu's search results are inferior to those
of Google's; it doesn't matter so much that Google's computing power is
inferior. Google can actually use the results.

Whatever technical achievements that Baidu can accomplish will be wasted
because they won't be able to overcome the political issues that come with
being able to make use of those achievements. :(

